# Duk Pop Up Event



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2014)

I am putting a shift in for this Event nxt week at TESCO.  Advice about the different types of food . Good luck to anybody doing the same


----------



## Bloden (Nov 13, 2014)

Good for you Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Bloden !  I am looking forward to it.  I love meeting new & diff people. When I did the team leader stuff at Tesco I made sure I thanked the Managers of the two stores & they where lovely people as where the staff


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2014)

Think I'll come and ask you about Quinoa .......... how do you prepare it and cook it, what do you serve it with, what does it taste like - cos it seems to have a lot less carbs than other stuff.

Is that the sort of questions you'll be answering?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2014)

I will let you all know the day after.  I think there is going to be clever bods there & am there as a volunteer getting people to talk to the bods.  It sounds good to me


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2014)

Just to let everyone know !  Enjoyed today & talked to some lovely people in Gateshead. Some people were trying to give us a donation but this event was free & for education. Nice staff at TESCO who cared for there costumers.  If you get the chance have a talk to them ! Hope we had a good effect.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

Glad to hear things went well Hobie!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 6, 2014)

I know they have had a function in Wembley. Has anybody else been or seen one ?


----------

